# Xtant Audio Releases Model Brass



## d.healey (Jan 12, 2016)

Hello

I'm happy to announce the release of our latest sample library. Model Brass: a versatile brass library that forms the first part of our Model Orchestra collection (woodwinds and strings to follow).






Model Brass is intended to be played, rather than programmed, in a way that is natural for a pianist, and a whole range of techniques can be performed using a keyboard and a few controllers.

Model Brass offers an extensive range of mutes that are quickly accessible via key switches - the User Guide provides a table showing the mutes available for each instrument.

The library comprises 15 solo instrument sample sets recorded dry in a controlled studio, and includes a contrabass tuba, euphonium, and cornet.

The library runs in Kontakt 5.5 (full version). It's £100 (approx. $120) + VAT. There is 15% off for the first week.

You can find all the *details* at this link - http://xtant-audio.com/product/model-brass/



Feel free to ask questions.

P.S. Thank you to the demo writers and beta testers, most of whom are members of this forum, you really helped to complete this library!


----------



## kmlandre (Jan 13, 2016)

David was kind enough to let me do a demo for this library, but I can honestly say that the Contrabass Tuba alone is worth the price of admission. I really like French Horn 1, too. 

Like Sample Modeling and other dry libraries, Model Brass really shines when a bit of ER and reverb is applied.


----------



## trumpoz (Jan 13, 2016)

The tone of the lower dynamic levels sounds lovely as do the mutes. At that price point it is very tempting to get to add some extra colour in sections. The range of mutes looks to be fantastic as well.


----------



## d.healey (Jan 19, 2016)

A quick walkthrough and review of Model Brass, by Solonoid Studio:


----------



## HiEnergy (Jan 20, 2016)

Unfortunately I encountered a payment problem trying to buy Model Brass during the intro offer period. When I retried the purchase the offer was over... have to reconsider buying this. :(


----------



## d.healey (Jan 20, 2016)

HiEnergy said:


> Unfortunately I encountered a payment problem trying to buy Model Brass during the intro offer period. When I retried the purchase the offer was over... have to reconsider buying this. :(


We can't be having that, I can see your order on our system. I'll send you an email and all will be well. Check your junk mail if you don't see anything in your inbox in the next 30 minutes.


----------



## HiEnergy (Jan 20, 2016)

d.healey said:


> We can't be having that, [...]



That was a quick and awesome solution. Just bought Model Brass!
Many thanks, David!


----------



## HiEnergy (Jan 27, 2016)

I've done a quick mockup rendition of Camille Saint-Saens' Romance op.36 using a French horn from Model Brass.

It's here:


----------



## d.healey (Jun 23, 2016)

Model Brass has been reviewed by Sound on Sound for their July edition (out today)
http://www.soundonsound.com/reviews/xtant-audio-model-brass


----------



## peterharket (Oct 14, 2022)

What happend to the woodwinds and the strings?


----------



## d.healey (Oct 14, 2022)

peterharket said:


> What happend to the woodwinds and the strings?


I went in a different direction and created Sofia Woodwinds and I'm working on a Sofia Brass and Sofia Percussion.


----------



## peterharket (Oct 16, 2022)

I see - a shame, as I am really trying to keep everything to one player, and that is unfortunately Kontakt


----------



## d.healey (Oct 16, 2022)

Infinite Woodwinds is a good choice if you're in Kontakt.


----------

